# Hello from Juliet and Noel



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

It's been awhile since I've given an update on Juliet and Noel -- they are really settling into their home here and their personalities are really showing now.

Noel is the "typical" teenager -- full of energy; hoping all over the cage and "calling" every day for time out of the cage. She also seems to know when we get on the phone for conference calls for work and will start "laughing" up a storm in the background. Made for some interesting questions from my coworkers in the beginning... LOL.

I have a spare room that they use daily for a few hours where they can fly around and watch the other birds from the windows. Noel especially enjoys watching from window - and the mourning doves will sometimes sit on the railing of our deck to watch her  She also loves to watch herself in my dresser mirror in the room - too funny! That's also the room where they get their treats (cheddar cheese and crushed hardboiled eggs every now & then) - so no wonder they like it there.

Juliet is a bit more calm - well except for when she's in the nest sitting on eggs. Then - watch out if we go to pet her head or get anywhere near the nest! Protective mommy she is with the nipping (nothing that hurts) and wing slapping. Noel on the other hand will let us pet her and even check on the eggs while sitting on them - no problem. Out of the nest Juliet is such a sweetie -- she's been enjoying her time out of the cage too - and will let me pet her while sitting on my chest for about 10 minutes before getting "antsy".

They are both egg machines though!! I thought we'd get two eggs a month from each of them... but these girls seem to lay about every 3 wks! Good thing they aren't fetile  I keep checking the eggs and the shells seem very solid - not thin - so I think they are getting enough calcium. It just seems a shame that one or the other is always sitting on eggs so they have very little (if any) time to kind of "play together". But they seem to be happy and that's all that really matters.

Here are a few pictures - there are more posted on my picasa album -- in the January Juliet & Noel album. You'll notice in that album that Juliet had a abrasian under her one wing a few weeks ago - I put some neosporin on it and it was gone within two days. I suspect it may have been a piece of hay that was too coarse?? But if anyone has any other ideas I would be interested in hearing... I sort the hay now and give them only the "softer" pieces. 

They're both so adorable!! Hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I do taking them.

Juliet enjoying a cheesy snake:









Noel post-bath time:


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dez, they are adorable. I didn't realize doves liked cheese but Juliet looks like she is enjoying her treat. Back when we rehabbed songbirds and I was on a phone call, people would always ask if I was in the back yard where the birds were singing.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They are both lovely, Dez. I haven't tried mine on cheese, but I think I will as it is a good source of calcium.

Straw and hay ban be a bit risky for bedding as when damp (as in pooped on) they can cause fungal growth and spores which are harmful to birds. Sawdust tends to accumulate ammonia, so for the time being we have settled for wood chips.

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are beautiful, Dez! You got some really terrific photos of your lovelies!

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Maggie, Cynthia, and Terry  I passed on your comments to the "little ladies" and they pooffed, shook feathers, and are now preening like mad - I think that was their way of saying "thank you"  

Today it was actually warm enough (into the 60s!) that they both took a long bath in their water bowl.

The cheese they seem to really enjoy is mild cheddar - shredded. No special brand -- and I just introduced them to crushed hardboiled egg mixed with it and they are loving the mixture so far.

Cynthia - any particular type/brand of wood chips? I was thinking of trying pine needles - just don't really know where to get them yet (haven't looked online either though).

Well -- off to dinner (for them, and the kitties, and the humans).


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> Thanks Maggie, Cynthia, and Terry  I passed on your comments to the "little ladies" and they pooffed, shook feathers, and are now preening like mad - I think that was their way of saying "thank you"
> 
> Today it was actually warm enough (into the 60s!) that they both took a long bath in their water bowl.
> 
> ...


The best place, as far as I know, to get pine needles is from a landscaping company. They usually have the longer ones and that's the ones the birds seem to like the best. I think a bundle is $5 or $6 and one bundle lasts me a whole breeding season with some left over, and that's raising 50 plus babies.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you very much Renee  I wouldn't have thought to look at a landscaping company. I appreciate the tip on the expected price too.


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

Awsome birds! very pretty


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

chlee09 said:


> Awsome birds! very pretty


Thanks so much chlee09! I'm going over to your thread now & give you the same for your little fuzzies! I love babies


----------

